# Last Man Standing...



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2009)

... okay, it's a grasshopper and it's a juvi. But it survived.  I'm wondering if that spider I saw was at work?






 


Thanks for looking.​


----------



## kundalini (Jul 16, 2009)

said spider at work.






 



 


​


----------



## rhall54 (Jul 16, 2009)

these are awesome.

bugs are so interesting.


----------



## dwol (Jul 16, 2009)

Your first image is beautiful yet funny lol. Nice capture.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 17, 2009)

rhall54 said:


> these are awesome.
> 
> bugs are so interesting.


 


dwol said:


> Your first image is beautiful yet funny lol. Nice capture.


 

Cheers.....  Your comments are much appreciated.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 17, 2009)

Do grasshoppers molt? That was my first thought with photo #1. It just looks way to clean to be a spider's dinner left over 

Other than that, 1 and 2 are very nice. 3 would have been better if the spider wasn't so shy.

Can't show these to the grandkids, though. They could get traumatized for life :lmao:


----------

